# Big Al's Price Match



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

BigAls seems to be heading ina downward spiral pretty quickly. I was sent two light fixtures...one with a busted bulb out of the package one with a bulb that burned out prematurly under warranty. Both issues were reported with no positive results...actually no results.

Now the website move and I loose my account and VIP points. Strike two and three.

Then I heard they dont sell TMG...which I am understanding isnt their problem...but still...nothing I hear about them seems to be positive these days.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Brilliant said:


> Now the website move and I loose my account and VIP points. Strike two and three.


WTF?! I didn't know that until just now. Almost seems like that should be illegal.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

They said that they will have the VIP point issue worked out at some point. Yeah Im pissed about the pricematch


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Another thing is you can't use e-Bill anymore to pay. I hate using my credit card.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

im not sure i understand the problem with the match? can you explain it to me?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

chaznsc said:


> im not sure i understand the problem with the match? can you explain it to me?


They used to just beat the price by 5%, now they add whatever the shipping would be from the other site as well!!

So you find something for 20.00 on Dr fosters-shipping is say 8.00

So Big als charge for the item is 19.00(they still take 5%) and the add the total for shipping so they would give it to you for 27.00

Before they would sell it to you for the 19.00!!!


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

do they add shipping on top of that? did they used to not charge for shipping?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Yes then they will charge you their shipping fee


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> They used to just beat the price by 5%, now they add whatever the shipping would be from the other site as well!!
> 
> So you find something for 20.00 on Dr fosters-shipping is say 8.00
> 
> ...


That is f'ed up. After all they also charge shipping so you are paying shipping twice.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Thats what Im saying!!!! I refuse to order from them again!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

You should try the old "match their shipping too" ploy. See what they say..


----------



## therizman1 (Jul 1, 2006)

From my experience price matching with them, they basically do it like this...

They take the item price from their site and the competitors site.

They then add on shipping from the competitors and from theirs.

Then if the competitor is still cheaper you get it for the cheaper price minus shipping minus another 5%.

Not sure why they do it like this, but I guess they dont want to get screwed on already super cheap shipping IMO.

Also, wouldnt bet on those VIP points anytime soon... 4 weeks ago they said they would have it fixed in 48-72 hours...


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, that used to be my #1 place, they would beat the competiors price by 52% hands down, no shipping added other then the cost of their shipping. I guess all good things must come to an end


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

well, thats just nuts, what kind of price match is that!!!!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

They always charged me for shipping, but I just started buying from them since June 18th of this year. I never knew they had price matches. I normally found everything I wanted cheaper than anywhere else. The only times I ordered items from other online stores, was due to the fact the BigAls didn't carry that item at all.


----------



## jokerjp (Nov 16, 2005)

I recently did a price match with Al's on this product: $129
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18478/si1431675/cl0/redseaco2prosystempaintball
I found it cheaper here: $99
http://all-aquatics.com/tab1/store/category/8gts/co2_Stuff.html
Here is how it went.
They asked for the competitors shipping price
The operator then took the difference between that shipping cost and their shipping cost and added it to the price match. Final price of $96.03
Sounds like either you got a bad deal or I got a good deal

I'm also unhappy with the loss of history of my VIP points and past orders. I hope they get that straightened out soon....it was one of the reasons I did my regular business with them.


----------

